# Best Pin Brush



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

In 10 years of grooming Tibetan Terriers and Havanese I have used many pin brushes. In general I go with CC products. They are well made and get the job done. But I have discovered a brand of pin brush that is remarkable and I have never heard of anyone else using it. 

Pam King and I were at a dog show and found a vendor selling this brush, so I gave it a try and absolutely love it.

It is sleek, lightweight, with a very soft cushion. I've used mine for 3+ yrs and the pins haven't twisted or bent. I have RA, so my hands are very sensitive and subject to fatigue if I don't use the best tools. This is by far the best pin brush I've owned.

I've attached a picture next to my CC brush for comparison. It is available online.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What is the brand?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Karen. Good to know.

Jeanne, the brush says it is "Special Master 1." I imagine you could Google it.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, Karen. Good to know.
> 
> Jeanne, the brush says it is "Special Master 1." I imagine you could Google it.


Yep! Here's one place to get it. There are probably others.

SPECIAL MASTER NO.1 PIN BRUSH - Pet Network


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Here is probably a dumb question, but what does the pin brush do that you cannot do by combing?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the pin brushes are probably more for long coats. Is that right?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

yes, for long coats, but also good for short coats to stimulate and unclog hair follicles. I don't think I would ever use a comb on a short coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Here is probably a dumb question, but what does the pin brush do that you cannot do by combing?


I recently purchased the CC wooden pin brush and love it! I still use the Oscar Frank Universal to break up those difficult mats. The wooden pin does smooth the coat out nicely. Scout and Truffles seem to like being brushed with it also.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I actually have a pin brush that Willow's prior owners gave me. It's made by Safari. I used it the other day and Willow seemed to enjoy it. It's a metal one though. I'll consider investing in the CC wooden one. I finally got the CC #5 comb. It's nice and I notice that it seems to remove loose hair better than the one I was previously using. I would never spend that much on a comb for myself!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Special Master No.1 looks like it has a nice handle to grip. This brush would have been great for brushing Scout.


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

I have read that a wooden pin brush is best. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I use a wooden pin brush for puppies to get them used to being brushed. But its not much use on an adult long coat.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I am always buying new grooming tools. I like to have a clean set and a dirty set. I always wash my brushes and combs, but I use my older worn out tools on my dirty dogs before their bath and then blow them out with the newer tools. This is a good system since I have 3 dogs to groom and over the years I've collected quite a few brushes and combs.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information Karen. I'm keeping a list of all grooming suggestions from the folks on this list for my future pup.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the price too! I normally get the greyhound oblongs but will give this a try.


----------

